# Soooooo proud



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Stunning boy. He's sure to get those last points quickly!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is lovely. Is it me or is Dolly clearing faster than he is?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is an incredible start! What a gorgeous brother Dolly has. Good looks run in the family


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

He will probably be a darker silver, where as Dolly will most likely be more of a platinum silver I think. Of course he hasn't been cut as much as Dolly has either so it may be hard to tell, I'm sure others may know more about how silvers clear. He sure is a good looking boy, and the judges agree!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is such a handsome boy! I love the photo of snowy Dolly too - gorgeous!


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

That's awesome! They're both beautiful


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Only one more point to go, what an amazing showing for this beautiful "Thinker" boy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! Doesn't that tempt you to show Dolly? Bet she'd do it too!!! LOL!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It sure does Molly, I was just telling DH this afternoon that I've got the show itch. Then I think of the show coat and that cures me right there, it's a whole different ball game showing labs and standard poodles. I am looking forward to performance and obedience with both girls though.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin you could always check out UKC if in an area where they have shows. NO big hair needed. Many are shown in a HCC with the sporting clip and german style clip also popular.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good idea spindledreams, I just may look into that, thanks. We really enjoyed showing our lab to his championship, and we met lots of great people along the way.

And...... He's now a champion!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a record finish for Dolly's brother! Thrilling for his breeder. I've always thought Poodles have an extra burden in the show ring with those grooms for 5 points. The same 5 points as wash and wear breeds get. I can't think of a more difficult coated dog groom than a Poodle has.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes he did amazingly well, I'm so pleased for them. I've looked at UKC and there isn't that much offered in Canada, and mostly down east.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congrats to that beautiful boy. He really is stunning!:congrats:

Hey, if you think you'd enjoy it and Dolly would enjoy it, why not?


----------

